# Lifestyle Standard Poodles - FL Anyone familiar?



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

We are looking for a standard in the Savannah, GA - Beaufort, SC area, but will be traveling to central FL this week. I'd love to hear any suggestions of breeders!! 

We have found Lifestyle Standard Poodles in FL, and will be stopping by the see the puppies. I feel like the breeder is very open and willing to provide information, etc. But, I'm trying to be cautious, and I'd just love to hear other's opinions and if anyone has a puppy from this breeder! 

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this breeder but I checked out the website. I don't see any mention of health testing, but admit I could have missed it. 

Have you researched *Stargazer Poodles*? I've heard great things about this breeder. Stargazer Poodles |

You can also check with PCA for breeder referrals in your area. Welcome to PCA!
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/Breeder-Referral.htm


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. She said the grandparents were tested, but not the parents. She did send me the pedigree and a link so I could do some searching...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Did she say why the parents weren't tested? What about further back in the pedigree? All good things to research. 

She also uses PayPal which can be problematic, and has a "no refund" policy (on your deposit). What if she can't find you an acceptable puppy--_acceptable to you _? High volume breeders tend to follow these policies whereas reputable breeders rarely guarantee a puppy's availability. If they don't have one for you within a reasonable amount of time, your get your money back. At least that seems to be the norm, but I'm no expert. 

I'm sure others will weigh in but these are red flags for me. This is a useful thread for the PayPal deposit and contract issue: http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/16337-breeder-changing-rules.html


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for pointing these things out. She did tell us the deposit is non-refundable if we would just decide to back out, but if there was a health issue with the puppy, etc it is refundable. Of course, as you pointed out, it would be important to make sure all is in writing. We weren't too concerned about the deposit, though, as we are stopping to see the litter this week on our way to Orlando, so should we decide to go with this breeder, we'd be putting a deposit on a puppy that we're able to see, play with, etc. But that is great information to know about paypal!!

I'm definitely going to do my digging, but from what my husband was told, several of the dogs in the puppy's background were shown and champions, and so all of those dogs were tested. He said the breeder told him that the parents aren't tested, as she doesn't show anymore. 

Thanks again for the advice. Any and all advice is welcomed! We are mainly concerned with getting a puppy that is happy, healthy, and comes from a loving, well socialized environment. With all the genetic testing and so forth that is available, it's somewhat hard to determne where to draw the line for a pet. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KSPOO said:


> Thanks for pointing these things out. She did tell us the deposit is non-refundable if we would just decide to back out, but if there was a health issue with the puppy, etc it is refundable. Of course, as you pointed out, it would be important to make sure all is in writing. We weren't too concerned about the deposit, though, as we are stopping to see the litter this week on our way to Orlando, so should we decide to go with this breeder, we'd be putting a deposit on a puppy that we're able to see, play with, etc. But that is great information to know about paypal!!
> 
> I'm definitely going to do my digging, but from what my husband was told, several of the dogs in the puppy's background were shown and champions, and so all of those dogs were tested. He said the breeder told him that the parents aren't tested, as she doesn't show anymore.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice. Any and all advice is welcomed! We are mainly concerned with getting a puppy that is happy, healthy, and comes from a loving, well socialized environment. With all the genetic testing and so forth that is available, it's somewhat hard to determne where to draw the line for a pet. I hope that makes sense!


I know absolutely nothing about this breeder, but do feel health testing on the parents should be a priority. If all four Grandparents are fully tested, it is a step in the right direction, but even at that, would want to see no less than hips and eyes on the parents, and know that the pups are at least clear by parentage of Von Willebrand and degenerative myelopathy.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm afraid I totally agree with Arreau here. My last Spoo's parents were not tested, but apparently Grandparents were. He died very prematurely just shy of 6 years of heart failure, but he had bloat at 16 months, horrible allergies, eye problems, digestive problems, etc. We loved him to pieces, but I personally think if the breeder had of been a bit more responsible, some of our heartache could have been avoided. When I emailed her to inform her he had bloated, I had no reply at all. And I heard she was using the same breeding pair


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If looking for a Pet & price is an issue (it was for me) then I highly suggest going with a Rescue. I got my Leif from CPR 1 year ago. He is awesome & everything I wanted in a Poodle. No, I don't know his health in his pedigree because he was a stray, but I also am not expecting a rock solid healthy Poodle for $350 that I paid. He was already neutered, up do date on shots, heartworm tested & on preventative so in all honesty I saved a huge amount of $$. Yes, he may develop issues & that is the risk I was willing to take on giving a dog a 2nd chance in life. If every person deserves a 2nd chance then so should the dogs we produce.

If looking for a Spoo then look up Sanjia- a White/Cream Spoo. He is young under the age of 2 I believe & energetic. I think a good class in obedience, Agility or Rally would be a great idea with him. Carolina Poodle Rescue is in Pacolet SC, near the Georgia & NC border. It seems like you might be open to this idea. Not sure why this Spoo hasn't been snapped up, I would if I didn't already have 6 dogs.


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your input! Price "is" a factor. We really need to keep it under $1000. It seems that there aren't a lot of standard breeders in this area, so lots of puppies end up being out of financial reach because they'd have to be flown in.

PoodlePowerBC - I'm so sorry to hear about your spoo. We just lost ours, and like yours he didn't come from a totally tested background. Although he was a healthy, fantastic dog, he got sick suddenly and passed away a couple a few weeks ago at 7 1/2. Absolutely heartbreaking so I do understand where you're coming from!

3dogs - We initially checked into rescues, but kept running into age requirements for children. We have a three year old, and we were seeing a minimum age of 10 at most of them, and one that said 5. 

I need to search the pedigree info she sent me (from what I understand some of the genetic testing is available on the same site) and do some research. 

I appreciate all the input, and in the meantime, if anyone knows of breeders in GA, or central FL, please let me know. We'd like to check out as many options as possible.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

KSPOO said:


> I'm definitely going to do my digging, but from what my husband was told, several of the dogs in the puppy's background were shown and champions, and so all of those dogs were tested. He said the breeder told him that the parents aren't tested, as she doesn't show anymore.


It is good that you were able to see the puppies in the breeder's home and that you seem to like the breeder and the dogs, but think some of the information you've been given may not be correct. Being health tested is not a prerequisite of being able to show a dog. Showing evaluates how closely the dog physically (and temperamentally on a very basic level) conforms to the breed standard. Health testing is very important, however, if you are considering breeding a dog, because you do not want to risk passing recessive genetic diseases or other conditions that are yet to materialise on to the next generation.

I had a look at the site and the dogs look nicely cared for, but the design was kind of gimmicky and tacky. The spinning animation around the cursor did my head in after a few minutes. :-(


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi zyrcona! We will actually be getting to see the puppies and parents tomorrow. I've got to be honest, I am excited to see them, but I will be keeping all the points/questions you guys have brought up!

When we're looking at the parents and the puppies, what are some main points I should look for in addition to making sure all dogs look clean and healthy, and the parents are friendly?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How far are you from Cumming , GA.? The breeder I got my dog from does all the testing and has wonderful dogs. She has a white/cream litter right now. Her Kennel is called Mt. Hope Standard Poodle.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just read this whole thread. You will not be able to get one of Karen's puppies for less than $1500. But she does have great dogs. Good luck to you and be sure to let us know what you think of the Breeder you are going to check out in FL.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Kspoo- I understand the Rescue age requirement on Children. I too at first was not going to apply to CPR because of this stipulation since ours was under age 5. I applied anyway & due to us being experienced dog owners who currently owned dogs with a child they made an allowance. It is a really a decision based on staff at CPR & owner of child to know the temperament of family & dog. We were approved & 1 month later we went out to the farm to see the dogs & the 1st Mini we saw I knew when I snapped the leash on that was NOT the dog for us. The 2nd dog after discussing with the director that I was open to a Spoo just a very small one. After much reassurance that this Spoo was small I then agreed to see him. When he was brought out I knew immediately he was the dog for us. It has worked out beautifully.

So, go look at Sanjia & see if he might be a fit for your family. I can't see this 18month old being more rambunctious than a puppy. I think Sanjia or a puppy are both going to need obedience classes anyway. I would take Sanjia because he seems just like a dog that would fit in with our household & activities but 6 dogs & 2 that are almost totally blind is too much for us right now. I hope he finds that special family.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

3 dogs, I went and took a look at Sanjia myself... you are so right, he is a great dog ! When he gets some coat he will be beautiful. He is just at the age to start to calming down too... I agree, you should take a look at this dog.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

KSPOO said:


> Hi zyrcona! We will actually be getting to see the puppies and parents tomorrow. I've got to be honest, I am excited to see them, but I will be keeping all the points/questions you guys have brought up!
> 
> When we're looking at the parents and the puppies, what are some main points I should look for in addition to making sure all dogs look clean and healthy, and the parents are friendly?


Good luck tomorrow. 

Questions you might ask:

What is the COI of the puppies and over how many generations? A 12-generation COI is best. This indicates how much inbreeding has occurred in the dog's ancestry for the number of generations stated. 6.25% or less is preferred, although a dog with a higher COI with 'good' (i.e. low disease incidence) ancestors is usually preferable to one with a lower COI and a lot of unrelated yet diseased recent ancestors.

The following tests should have been carried out on the parents as a minimum:

Hip testing/scoring. In my country, the result will be two numbers, the lower the better. It may be different in your country, so check first to see what the official test is called and what ballpark scores might be.

Optigen test (eyes) for PRA, an inherited disease that can cause blindness.

Von Willebrand's Disease genetic test. This can determine whether the dog carries a recessive gene that can produce a blood clotting disorder. As the disease is genetic, if the grandparents are clear this proves the parents are, so the test need not be done if this is the case.

Sebaceous Adenitis: There is a test that can determine if a dog is suffering from SA at the time of the test. As the test is invasive and does not show if a dog carries genes that contribute to SA or may indeed develop it later, not everyone does it, and I would put more stock in a carefully researched pedigree than this test.

Addison's Disease: No test for this, so pedigree research is warranted as above.

Bloat: ask if any relatives of the puppies (aunts/uncles, grandparents, half siblings, full siblings, etc.) have suffered from it. If some have, a surgery is available that reduces the risk to your dog.

You can also look up the kennel names of the parents on Poodle Pedigree and Poodle Health Registry Database and research the pedigree yourself. Poodlepedigree will even allow you to enter test breedings and run COI calculations.

General:

Ask the breeder how they socialise the puppies. Generally any sensible affirmative answer is good.
Ask if any puppies are particularly suited to certain homes. If you have young children, you will need a puppy that is calm and confident and not highly strung or timid. Be suspicious if the breeder tells you that any one will do for your situation.
Ask if there are any diseases in the pedigree. If the breeder claims there are none whatsoever, they are lying. You will find things you don't like in all pedigrees if you go back far enough; what you need to watch out for is clusters of disease in recent ancestors on both sides of the pedigree.
Ask if there is a contract and if you can take it away to review before coming to a decision.
Even if the adult dogs are not used for showing or other competitions, they should be properly trained. The dogs should ideally be in the breeder's house. I would not buy a puppy who had been born and reared in an outbuilding as this dog will have missed out on socialisation opportunities.
Do the parents seem like nice dogs to you? Do they look healthy and well balanced physically, and do they have temperaments you'd consider suitable for a dog you own?


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Breeder ?*

My first purebred dog was a Golden Retriever, back in the early 80's when they were hardly known to the public. She was a beautiful show quality dark red, out of Aurora Kennels. Health testing then was scattered at best and at one year she had limpness and dysplasia of both hips. 
After that experience I was very cautious about another dog . I looked for a breeder who covered all the bases where genetic testing is concerned, and found one. It was worth the price of the dog, to have the best chance possible of having a healty pet with a normal lifespan for the breed.
I would strongly recommend you look for a poodle breeder who tests all her dogs and where you can see the test results for yourself.


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to look up the rescue dog in just a minute! 

Thanks for all the advice about questions to ask and things to check out with the breeder tomorrow. I'll certainly be using the websites you suggested. She sent the pedigrees so I should be able to do lots of additional research with the sites you recommend.

I will definitely keep the breeder in cummings in mind! We're still recovering from the cost associated with trying to save the spoo we just lost. If we don't find the right puppy for our family right now, we can always wait and get one from a future litter when we have a bit more financial flexibility.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You sound like a wonderful poodle owner. I would think there would be a breeder who would work with you on the cost, perhaps accepting a payment plan. Someone who goes to the trouble to hunt up an on line poodle group, has owned a poodle before, has children to love the poodle, asks questions and sounds so excited about a puppy is someone ANY good breeder would be thrilled to sell one of their beloved babies. 

Please let us know what you thought of the litter you visited.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Central Florida = Gulf Breeze Standard Poodles (and Carter lives there!) and/or Kaylen's = Kay Palade Peiser. 

Pups will be in your price range (possibly a tiny bit higher but I would ask!)

Testing is there.

Proving is there. (NOT proving the dogs can have puppies but titling in some way - even Canine Good Citizen - which is a BASIC title any properly trained properly socialized dog could attain - whether the owners are interested in showing or not!)

Please consider breeders who INVEST IN THE BREED - proving, rescue, responsible owner education, etc. If all they do is breed... :afraid: and their dogs aren't even tested... but still they are advertising CHs in the pedigree (*why* exactly if they haven't bothered to finish the parents??) ...


----------

